# Bienenplage!!



## Teichforum.info (20. Juni 2005)

Hallo zusammen!

Wir haben voriges Jahr ein Schwimmbiotop gebaut und seitdem eine echte Bienenplage.
Habe den zuständigen Imker schon kontaktiert, der meinte aber, das sie nur im Frühling zur Wasseraufnahme kommen und danach legt es sich wieder.
Aber wir merken nichts davon, jeden Tag schwirren hunderte Bienen durch die Gegend und belagern die ganze Randzone, ohne Schuhe geht gar nichts mehr.
Kennt jemand Pflanzen oder sonst irgendetwas - womit man diese Biester einigermaßen vom Teich fernhalten kann.
Dem Imker lässt es völlig kalt und sieht darin kein Problem "stechen ja nicht, holen ja nur Wasser ".
Das wir uns aber dadurch stark eingeschränkt fühlen und unsere teure,  langersehnte Anlage nicht wirklich geniesen können - kratzt ihn nicht wirklich.
Ich hoffe ihr habt ein paar Ideen für uns, damit wir die Plage halbwegs in den Griff bekommen.
DANKE !!


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Juni 2005)

Gibt es keine Möglichkeit für den Imker (oder probehalber für euch erstmal?) eine Alternative Wasserquelle für die Bienen bereitzustellen? 
Bienen holen auch an unserem Teich Wasser, allerdings in geregeltem Umfang.

Von Pflanzen die Bienen vertreiben habe ich noch nie gehört. Wir hatten mal ein großes Hornissennest im Dachboden, in dem Sommer hatten wir (subjektiv empfunden) keinerlei Last mit __ Wespen und Bienen. Auch nicht Ende August... Nur woher __ Hornissen nehmen? Hilft daher auch nicht. Sorry.

Ich denke die alternative Wasserquelle, eventuell eine größere Schüssel mit geeigneten Landestellen als Test und dann weiter schauen.

Peter


----------



## Teichforum.info (21. Juni 2005)

Hallo Peter!

Der Imker hat eh einen kleinen Miniteich, aber die Bienen ziehen es trotzdem vor unseren Teich zu bevölkern.
Schade das es keine Pflanzen gibt - scheinbar haben wir den Teich für die Bienen gebaut.
Vielleicht hat trotzdem noch einer im Forum eine Idee.

LG donsummer


----------



## Teichforum.info (21. Juni 2005)

wenn das denn stimmt, was hier in alt-deutsch geschrieben steht, dann hilft Acker-Hundskammille gegen Bienen.

* defekter Link entfernt *


Vielleicht nutzt es ja... laut Google hilft auch noch Rauch, Feuer und Hubschrauberlärm gegen Bienen... naja, wenn man nicht unbedingt sein Haus anzünden oder eine Partnerschaft mit dem örtlichen Flughafen eingehen will sollte man doch vorher die Acker-Hundskamille pflanzen ;-)

lG
Doogie


----------



## Teichforum.info (21. Juni 2005)

Hallo!

Nach langem mitlesen möchte ich zu der Bienenfrage auch mal etwas beitragen:

Wenn der Kollege bereits eine geeignete Wasserstelle in der Nähe seines Bienenstandes hat, wird es schwierig, die Bienen von ihrer scheinbar bevorzugten Wasserstelle wegzulocken. Ein Grund für die Bevorzugung kann durchaus in der Beschaffengheit des Ufers oder in der Wasserqualität liegen. Meine Bienen z.B. bevorzugen auch die weiter entfernt liegenden Wassertonnen als die direkt vor den Stöcken liegenden Bienentränken oder den ebenfalls näher gelegenen Teich.

Eine eventuelle Möglichkeit wäre die punktuelle und Beregnung des Ufers, immer wenn die Bienen beim schwimmen stören. Dort wo es "regnet" wird sich sicher keine Biene niederlassen.

Sicherlich ist dieses keine Dauerlösung und auch nicht ideal, aber wenigstens eine Chance ohne auf einen Biene zu treten ins Wasser zu kommen, nass wird man im Schwimmteich ja eh   

Allerdings sollte der Imker, auch wenn es schwierig ist, versuchen an der Situation etwas zu ändern. Wie weit ist der Bienenstand denn vom Teich entfernet? Was ist denn störender? Der "Flugbetrieb" oder die sitzenden und "tankenden" Bienen?

Gruß Marc,


----------



## Teichforum.info (27. Juni 2005)

Hallo

Ich war gerade bei unserem örtlichen Imker und habe Ihn in Deiner Sache um Rat gefragt.
Täglich dem Wasser ein paar Tropfen Teebaumöl oder Nelkenöl zugeben.
Die Bienen mögen wohl diesen Beigeschmack nicht und den Fischen schadets auch nicht.
Hoffe das das klappt.
Tschüß

Frank


----------

